# Anyone know if the Huron ramp is clear?



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Lots of open water in the bowl on the last clear satellite pics. The fish are gonna be there, it's just a matter of being able to get to them. If anyone has seen the river or ramp conditions, please let us know how it looks.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

This should give some indication but not at the ramps, there is open water in the river for sure but how far back ???
http://www.shoresandislands.com/webcams/


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Thanks fishtracker, but I was hoping a local would have an eyes on report of the ramp conditions. With the warm up and rain we just had, I would think it would open up soon .


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

River is open, pretty solid ice at the ramp.


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Its all open in front of Mazurick too. Even all the way to Starve and east, along with a major opening from Catawba cliffs to Green. Amazing how fast that ice has left. But the ice is very solid in that ramp too.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

i was at the river at noon today ice at the ramps, short ramp still intact, ice/log and trash was all jammed up in front of the lake freighter/ hotel area. i didnt drive down to the parks to check the mouth of the river. water is high i will check again wed. tagalong


----------



## Gnat14 (Dec 29, 2016)

thanks for the info guys....


----------



## Toolman (Jun 8, 2004)

EyeCatchEm said:


> River is open, pretty solid ice at the ramp.


Pass the salt please! Lol


----------



## ChinnAgain (May 28, 2012)

Small ramp lane open on left just a lot of debris


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow !!! That is getting close. February was very good last year but the conditions were more early spring like.


----------



## DBV (Jan 8, 2011)

With the severe cold forecast for most of Feb, that should freeze up fast. Glad it won't be spring like compared to last year.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

Very interesting indeed, won't surprise me if some try it before the week is out.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

DBV said:


> With the severe cold forecast for most of Feb, that should freeze up fast. Glad it won't be spring like compared to last year.


Dream on Bro


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Very interesting indeed, won't surprise me if some try it before the week is out.


If I did not have to work tomorrow I would be one of them but will have it ready tomorrow at least.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

Fishtracker1 said:


> Very interesting indeed, won't surprise me if some try it before the week is out.


Did you see the wind forecast for tomorrow, it'll be like glass out there. I'm sure there will be some guys out tomorrow.


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I think I was the first one back out on the lake! Went last night and salted/smashed most of the ice out of the ramp. After 3 hours of smashing ice I had it opened. About 20 feet of pack ice at the mouth to push through that was easy. The fishing wasn't so hot. Marks on the dump are very scattered, I pulled one in a few hours and called it.


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

EyeCatchEm said:


> View attachment 253784
> 
> 
> I think I was the first one back out on the lake! Went last night and salted/smashed most of the ice out of the ramp. After 3 hours of smashing ice I had it opened. About 20 feet of pack ice at the mouth to push through that was easy. The fishing wasn't so hot. Marks on the dump are very scattered, I pulled one in a few hours and called it.


Jigging or trolling?


----------



## island troller (Nov 14, 2007)

Thank you EyeCatchEm. Duck season is over and they always did a good job of busting ice at the ramps. Trolling or Jigging?


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

I busted about 6" of ice out of there! Bloody hands and all! Trolling, not many marks and most were 10 foot off the bottom


----------



## Gradyfish (Jan 22, 2017)

DBV said:


> With the severe cold forecast for most of Feb, that should freeze up fast. Glad it won't be spring like compared to last year.


This is not what Al Gore says.


----------



## Fishtracker1 (Mar 29, 2009)

There should be fish on the bottom for jigging, that would surely be my go to strategy.


----------



## 25asnyder (Dec 10, 2016)

Wow you really wanted to get out there what a beast dude


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

Strangely, I didn't mark on the bottom except a few schools of perch. I brought the jigging rods hoping to jig but didn't see what I was hoping for. I covered a lot of water and marks were poor at best everywhere.


----------



## Riverduck11 (Jul 11, 2013)

That is awesome! Let’s hope for more warmth!


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

two riggs in the lot at 730am this morning. left dock is open. tagalong


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks for the updates


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Sunday is looking better and better


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

just went to the new park at the lot for pier fishing, ice/log jammed up for about 100yds up stream from here. no sign of the two boats out today. would take some effort to pass thru this area but they must have done it. tagalong at 130pm today


----------



## EyeCatchEm (Jan 6, 2014)

tagalong09 said:


> just went to the new park at the lot for pier fishing, ice/log jammed up for about 100yds up stream from here. no sign of the two boats out today. would take some effort to pass thru this area but they must have done it. tagalong at 130pm today


I did it yesterday! Isn't too bad if you take it slow.


----------



## Eyeseekerr (Aug 28, 2012)

tagalong09 said:


> just went to the new park at the lot for pier fishing, ice/log jammed up for about 100yds up stream from here. no sign of the two boats out today. would take some effort to pass thru this area but they must have done it. tagalong at 130pm today


One of those boats was me. Pulled 1 fish bandit 50 back 27fow just west of lighthouse. Ran to cedar point. Very few marks. Ice was about 2 miles out. So couldn't venture to far. But ya the log/ice jam was very tricky on the way in. That ice isn't thin!!! Anyone going out be careful lots of giant floating ice that very hard to see


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

as of 130pm today the ice/log jam in the river is gone, 4 rigs in the parking lot.. tagalong


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Looks pretty grood


----------



## My Demeyes (Aug 2, 2010)

tagalong09 said:


> as of 130pm today the ice/log jam in the river is gone, 4 rigs in the parking lot.. tagalong


Thanks for the updates, much appreciated.


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

I will be out Sunday and report back. Maybe Saturday pending the wind. Thanks everyone especially you snag for the reports


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

Anybody know if dempsey is clear on sandusky bay? I know the bay warms up fast maybe melted the ramp?


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Did anyone make it out today. I will be heading out in the morning.


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

benfish909 said:


> Did anyone make it out today. I will be heading out in the morning.


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Where is that furtrapper. Huron river should be open


----------



## Bluewalleye (Jun 1, 2009)

benfish909 said:


> Where is that furtrapper. Huron river should be open


It looks like the Mazurik launch to me.


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Yeah I think your right


----------



## stinkbait1213 (Feb 4, 2010)

we are at the lake house for the night to check on things- i checked Mazurick and Dempsey and they are frozen solid. I heard rumors that Sandusky might be clear by the coal docks but I cant verify this.


----------



## tagalong09 (Jul 25, 2012)

huron is open


----------



## benfish909 (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks tag. Anyone out ? I am now debating on hitting the rocky tomorrow instead. But really want to get the boat out.


----------



## Pressman (Mar 31, 2008)

Took a ride in the truck with wife today, Huron ramp is open as previously stated. The lake is wide open in front of Huron. There was 1 trailer in the parking lot. The Mazurik ramp is locked up with some pretty solid ice, nothing I'd want to mess with. The lake is wide open as far as you can see, all the way to Kelly's. The Catawba state park ramp is iced up all the way to where the "no wake buoys" would be, all smooth hard ice. The Miller ferry dock at Catawba is free of ice all the way to South Bass.


----------



## furtrapper (Jan 12, 2015)

yes the picture is from mezuricks there is a good 6 inches of ice still in the harbor


----------

